# Sign making template



## lovethepirk (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi, I see people making signs and I was wondering if I could somehow use a router bit with a V-cut or something to follow some 3d printed templates I can make easily.

In the picture you can see a type of sign made that is good quality and then I overlayed a picture of letters that I can print out in template form(vs normal letters as you see in the picture) so that the router bit can guide along it.

I am a novice, and I don't see v cut router bits that have guide bearings so could this work?

Thanks


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but MLCS sells bearing kits that can be added to a straight shank bit. If you select a bearing that has a larger OD than that of your bit's cutting area, the modified bit could be used to follow a pattern/template - you would just have to calculate the offset between the pattern and bit. MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides


----------

